# reader = υφηγητής (;)



## Ambrose (Nov 5, 2008)

Διαβάζω σήμερα στο in.gr, άρθρο για τα φετινά βραβεία Μποδοσάκη, τα οποία πήγαν σε δύο καθηγητές, έναν επίκουρο, ένα senior research scientist κι ένα reader. Κι αναρωτιέμαι, καλά το senior research scientist, παρουσιάζει κάποια προβληματάκια που συζητούνται κι εδώ, αλλά ο Reader δεν είναι ο Λέκτορας; Ή μήπως η αντιστοιχία/ισοδυναμία, δεν είναι ακριβής;

Στην Wikipedia, βλέπω το Lecturer, καθώς και το Reader.


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2008)

Σύνδεσμοι (και τα ξαναλέμε):

Διδακτικό και ερευνητικό προσωπικό

Academic ranks

Μια αντίστροφη.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 5, 2008)

Άρα, η πλησιέστερη αντιστοιχία με τα Αγγλοσαξωνικά συστήματα των ΗΠΑ και του ΗΒ είναι:

- Καθηγητής = Professor (UK)
- Αναπληρωτής Καθηγητής = Reader (UK), Associate Professor (US)
- Επίκουρος Καθηγητής = Senior Lecturer (UK), Assistant Professor (US)
- Λέκτορας = Lecturer (US/UK), Instructor (US)


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2008)

Θα πρότεινα τις παρακάτω αντιστοιχίες:


τακτικός καθηγητής = full professor
αναπληρωτής καθηγητής = associate professor
επίκουρος καθηγητής = assistant professor
επίτιμος καθηγητής = honorary professor
[*]ομότιμος καθηγητής = professor emeritus
υφηγητής = reader
λέκτορας = lecturer


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2013)

Για να δούμε πάλι τις αντιστοιχίες.

*pope emeritus* = επίτιμος πάπας (και όχι «ομότιμος»)
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-21589982

Ο _πρέσβυς επί τιμή_ είναι το ίδιο με το _ambassador emeritus_;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 24, 2013)

Έχω μια σχετική απορία, και τη βάζω προσωρινά εδώ: πώς θα πούμε τον καθηγητή πανεπιστημίου που εργάζεται με σύμβαση ορισμένου χρόνου, όπως για παράδειγμα σύμβαση που ανανεώνεται σε ετήσια βάση; Στα ελληνικά τους λέμε συμβασιούχους (ή «τετρακόσια εφτά», επειδή διορίζονται σύμφωνα με το ΠΔ 407/1980). 

Σκέφτομαι lecturer προς το παρόν, επειδή ούτε κι αυτοί είναι μόνιμο προσωπικό, ωστόσο αυτοί έχουν διοικητικά καθήκοντα που οι συμβασιούχοι δεν έχουν (από όσο ξέρω).


----------



## SBE (Jul 24, 2013)

Μια πρόταση, που δε νομίζω ότι είναι το ίδιο, Associate X, όπου Χ η θέση που θα είχαν αν ήταν μόνιμοι;
Εκτός αν βολεύει το non-tenured professor.


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2013)

Δες και τον adjunct professor:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9007-adjunct-professor-έκτακτος-καθηγητής
http://www.wisegeek.org/what-is-an-adjunct-professor.htm

An adjunct professor is a part-time professor who is hired on a contractual basis rather than being given tenure and a permanent position.

Σκέψου αν θα πρέπει, ό,τι κι αν διαλέξεις, να επισημάνεις το «hired on a contractual basis».


----------



## SBE (Jul 24, 2013)

Πρότεινα το associate αντί για το adjunct επειδή οι adjunct ασχολούνται μόνο με διδασκαλία, χωρίς διοικητικά καθήκοντα.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> Σκέψου αν θα πρέπει, ό,τι κι αν διαλέξεις, να επισημάνεις το «hired on a contractual basis».


Δύσκολο να βάλω την προσθήκη, γιατί πρόκειται περί σύντομου βιογραφικού. 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, σας ευχαριστώ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 24, 2013)

Στην περίπτωση σύντομου βιογραφικού ίσως ταιριάζει και το να βάλεις τον τίτλο κανονικά και σε παρένθεση επεξήγηση non-tenure-track position. 
Αν ούτε κι αυτό δεν χωράει, το παραλείπεις και απλώς ξέρει ο υποψήφιος ότι θα του ζητήσουν διευκρίνιση.


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2013)

...
Με την ευκαιρία, να συγκεντρώσω εδώ τα υφεπικομοτεπιταναπληκαθηγητικά ανωτατοεκπαιδευτικά μας νήματα:

reader (univ. UK)
adjunct professor - έκτακτος καθηγητής;
υπεύθυνος καθηγητής

τα σχετικά:
εναίσιμος διατριβή
διδάκτωρ της σχολής / διδάκτορας της σχολής
Δρ. ή δρ. ή δρ;

τα διακεκριμένα:
Distinguished Professor
summa cum laude

και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε: academic και ακαδημαϊκός.


μια σούμα κουμ φίλα, προσκείμενα


----------



## Earion (Jul 25, 2013)

Λαουντάμπιλε Δαεμάνε, που όλο πας και μου μπλέκεις με τα λατινικά --και δη τα ακαδημαϊκά, σε περιμένω στη γωνία.


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2013)

Earion said:


> Λαουντάμπιλε Δαεμάνε, που όλο πας και μου μπλέκεις με τα λατινικά --και δη τα ακαδημαϊκά, σε περιμένω στη γωνία.
> ...



Δεν το ξέχασα (αναβάλλω συχνά, ξεχνώ σπάνια), αλλά από Δευτέρα γιατί μ' έχει πλακώσει η δουλειά, εντάξει;
Laboremus modo, rideamus posterius; labor omnia vincit. :)


----------



## Eudokia (Jul 26, 2013)

Ambrose said:


> Άρα, η πλησιέστερη αντιστοιχία με τα Αγγλοσαξωνικά συστήματα των ΗΠΑ και του ΗΒ είναι:
> 
> - Καθηγητής = Professor (UK)
> - Αναπληρωτής Καθηγητής = Reader (UK), Associate Professor (US)
> ...


Συγγνώμη, αλλά χάθηκα. Από όλα τα αναφερόμενα, τελικά θεωρείτε ακριβή την απόδοση του senior lecturer (UK) ως "επίκουρος καθηγητής";


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 31, 2015)

Ο λέκτορας, η λέκτορας; Και αν ναι, πώς ξεχωρίζουμε στον πληθυντικό;

Ή να πάμε στη λεκτόρισσα, που έχει και κάποια ευρήματα;


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2015)

Οι ίδιες προτιμούν ακόμα να λέγονται _λέκτορες_.

Η _λεκτόρισσα_ υπάρχει στο Χρηστικό ως σπάνιο και προφορικό.


----------

